# PROSCAN GooglePlay



## cvwriter (May 16, 2011)

I got my 3 kids this tablet for Christmas. The store is right on it, but will I need to create/add a Google Account for each device? Or can they buy from the store because it's on the device? I do not have a real mobile phone, I have a Tracfone, so Google won't let me create new accounts or email addresses. I was grandfathered in through my Youtube account. Does anyone know? I am not tech savvy at all.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'd never heard of this tablet, but looking at the reviews on Amazon, it appears some have the Google Play market, some have other markets such as getjar. So make sure which market your tablet gives you access to. I have no experience except with the google and Amazon app markets. You may be able to install (or may have preinstalled on the tablet) Amazon market, look at the Amazon AppStore at the Amazon website for instructions on how to get it if it isn't already there. The Amazon AppStore works off your Amazon account, and you should be able to use your same account for all devices.

If you do have the google market, I know that it is possible to have multiple devices on the samr account and share apps, but I know nothing of your specific model tablet.


----------



## cvwriter (May 16, 2011)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I'd never heard of this tablet, but looking at the reviews on Amazon, it appears some have the Google Play market, some have other markets such as getjar. So make sure which market your tablet gives you access to. I have no experience except with the google and Amazon app markets. You may be able to install (or may have preinstalled on the tablet) Amazon market, look at the Amazon AppStore at the Amazon website for instructions on how to get it if it isn't already there. The Amazon AppStore works off your Amazon account, and you should be able to use your same account for all devices.
> 
> If you do have the google market, I know that it is possible to have multiple devices on the samr account and share apps, but I know nothing of your specific model tablet.


Thanks. This one is specifically Google Play. It's in the user guide. Thanks for the multiple device info.


----------

